# I tried this!



## salt and pepper (Mar 19, 2014)

I filled 1 of these peppers(top) with some left over cheesecake filling & the others with CC. Sweet & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hot, but not bad!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 19, 2014)

How does one achieve leftover cheese cake filling?  Neverminde, it looks  like a winning combo.


----------



## Eachna (Apr 3, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> How does one achieve leftover cheese cake filling?  Neverminde, it looks  like a winning combo.



The way I do it is to mix batter for a 10" cheesecake, and then crumb my 8" pan by accident .


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Apr 3, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> How does one achieve leftover cheese cake filling?  Neverminde, it looks  like a winning combo.



I was wondering the same thing.



Eachna said:


> The way I do it is to mix batter for a 10" cheesecake, and then crumb my 8" pan by accident .


Oh..got it.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 5, 2014)

S&P, they all look yummy!

As for leftover cheesecake filling, Eachna, I like your style!


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks and sounds really good, S & P!


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 5, 2014)

Perfect timing!!!!  Thank you, Thank you, S & P

I was just looking for a presentation for some peppers/cheese/bacon.

I don't like to 'wrap' the bacon, find it never cooks evenly.   Lo n behold! you did it for me!

Thanks, 

now if I can just not touch them.    Have to make them tonight, won't have time  tomorrow.


----------

